# My New Build



## rubbin butts (Mar 7, 2011)

My new build is a 6' Rottisserie with a top mount warming box, and a rear mount firebox. It has 4 air intake dampers on the fireboxand 4 dampers between the firebox and cooking chamber. The rottisserie will turn at 1 rpm. Pull one lever and the firebox will dump ashes out the bottom.

   It will eventually be on a trailer with a custom built 2' x 4' charcoal grill, 3 gas burners for deep frying, SS refrigerator, and sink with hot and cold water. The trailer will have a roof with sides that will fold out to make a 4' overhang roof down both sides of the trailer.

   It is definately a project in the works, but the smoker is now ready for high temp paint.

   I will post updates as the build continues along with more pictures.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 7, 2011)

Real nice looking rig your have there.. Great job


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2011)

Man Ron, That's a great looking build you have there!


----------



## j-rod (Mar 8, 2011)

That is a thing of beauty!  Open those doors and let us see where the magic happens.


----------



## rubbin butts (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments. Yeah I'm having fun building it. I'm building the stainless shelves for it now.

When finished it calculates out to holding 800 lbs of butts at one time. Trying to decide if I want to use high

temp paint or to powder coat it. Either way I'm anxious to try it out. I'll post more pictures as it progresses.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm stuck for words. What everyone else said. It is a thing of engineering excellence and Frank LLoyd Wright could have designed it. 

Inside shots please.

High temp paint on the firebox. High temp powdercoat desigh on the cook box.

Or all flat black and watch people stare.


----------



## les3176 (Mar 8, 2011)

OMG that thing is one awesome beast!! Really nice job can't wait to see the Q coming out of that thing!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome looking rig!!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2011)

Ron, Good evening.

Okay, you have had time to paint and break it in.

Just waiting for the Qview... waiting patiently.....still waiting........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.........


----------



## tom37 (Mar 19, 2011)

Great Looking Rig you have there. 

The single lever ash dump sounds interesting.


----------



## bustintires (Mar 20, 2011)

nice piece of machinery. i think i saw that thing eat a vw at a monster truck show.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Mar 20, 2011)

This smoker looks great. I really like that warming box up on top.

Can you get some more pics that show more details? Would like to see the ash dump and the rottisserie.


----------



## real57vetteguy (Mar 24, 2011)

Fine build and Fine craftsmanship!


----------



## michael ark (Mar 24, 2011)

That's straight up smoker porn .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  OK were are the money shots.Want to her all spread open and hot.

P.s I know I'm a dirty old man in training


----------



## michael ark (Mar 24, 2011)

Stepped on the punch line .Should be spread open hot and stuffed full of meat.


----------



## smoken gator (Mar 24, 2011)

That is one sweet cooker.You sure put a lot of hard work and hours in this project.GREAT JOB.

 Sure would like to see the interior.


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 27, 2011)

I need more pics please, I love it so far.  just a peek inside would do wonders for my anxiety attacks


----------



## rubbin butts (May 10, 2011)

Ok guys, I got it finished and used it for the first time. Can't believe it works so good, it holds perfect temp all day on very little wood considering its size.

It will eventually be put on the larger trailer as I stated in my earlier post, but I got the smoker finished and was forced to build a temporary trailer so I could use it.

The rotisserie is sweet, no hot spots, no moving food around the cooker, just fire it up and adjust the air to maintain the temp. I cooked some 3-2-1 ribs, a turkey, some chicken leg quarters, some hot wings, and a couple butts. All turned out great. Needless to say, I ate too much over the weekend.

Here are more pics along with some Q-View. Darn, I looked at the pictures when posting them and got hungry all over again.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2011)

Nice Build, that should last forever.


----------



## tom37 (May 10, 2011)

Fantastic workmanship !!!!!

Do you load your chicken to one far end and use all racks to prevent cross contamination? 

And heres the big question.......

Any chance you would share your design ideas for your rotisserie arms that the selves hang from?

I would love to check out how you did the spider.


----------



## rubbin butts (Mar 7, 2011)

My new build is a 6' Rottisserie with a top mount warming box, and a rear mount firebox. It has 4 air intake dampers on the fireboxand 4 dampers between the firebox and cooking chamber. The rottisserie will turn at 1 rpm. Pull one lever and the firebox will dump ashes out the bottom.

   It will eventually be on a trailer with a custom built 2' x 4' charcoal grill, 3 gas burners for deep frying, SS refrigerator, and sink with hot and cold water. The trailer will have a roof with sides that will fold out to make a 4' overhang roof down both sides of the trailer.

   It is definately a project in the works, but the smoker is now ready for high temp paint.

   I will post updates as the build continues along with more pictures.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 7, 2011)

Real nice looking rig your have there.. Great job


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2011)

Man Ron, That's a great looking build you have there!


----------



## j-rod (Mar 8, 2011)

That is a thing of beauty!  Open those doors and let us see where the magic happens.


----------



## rubbin butts (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments. Yeah I'm having fun building it. I'm building the stainless shelves for it now.

When finished it calculates out to holding 800 lbs of butts at one time. Trying to decide if I want to use high

temp paint or to powder coat it. Either way I'm anxious to try it out. I'll post more pictures as it progresses.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm stuck for words. What everyone else said. It is a thing of engineering excellence and Frank LLoyd Wright could have designed it. 

Inside shots please.

High temp paint on the firebox. High temp powdercoat desigh on the cook box.

Or all flat black and watch people stare.


----------



## les3176 (Mar 8, 2011)

OMG that thing is one awesome beast!! Really nice job can't wait to see the Q coming out of that thing!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome looking rig!!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2011)

Ron, Good evening.

Okay, you have had time to paint and break it in.

Just waiting for the Qview... waiting patiently.....still waiting........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.........


----------



## tom37 (Mar 19, 2011)

Great Looking Rig you have there. 

The single lever ash dump sounds interesting.


----------



## bustintires (Mar 20, 2011)

nice piece of machinery. i think i saw that thing eat a vw at a monster truck show.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Mar 20, 2011)

This smoker looks great. I really like that warming box up on top.

Can you get some more pics that show more details? Would like to see the ash dump and the rottisserie.


----------



## real57vetteguy (Mar 24, 2011)

Fine build and Fine craftsmanship!


----------



## michael ark (Mar 24, 2011)

That's straight up smoker porn .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  OK were are the money shots.Want to her all spread open and hot.

P.s I know I'm a dirty old man in training


----------



## michael ark (Mar 24, 2011)

Stepped on the punch line .Should be spread open hot and stuffed full of meat.


----------



## smoken gator (Mar 24, 2011)

That is one sweet cooker.You sure put a lot of hard work and hours in this project.GREAT JOB.

 Sure would like to see the interior.


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 27, 2011)

I need more pics please, I love it so far.  just a peek inside would do wonders for my anxiety attacks


----------



## rubbin butts (May 10, 2011)

Ok guys, I got it finished and used it for the first time. Can't believe it works so good, it holds perfect temp all day on very little wood considering its size.

It will eventually be put on the larger trailer as I stated in my earlier post, but I got the smoker finished and was forced to build a temporary trailer so I could use it.

The rotisserie is sweet, no hot spots, no moving food around the cooker, just fire it up and adjust the air to maintain the temp. I cooked some 3-2-1 ribs, a turkey, some chicken leg quarters, some hot wings, and a couple butts. All turned out great. Needless to say, I ate too much over the weekend.

Here are more pics along with some Q-View. Darn, I looked at the pictures when posting them and got hungry all over again.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2011)

Nice Build, that should last forever.


----------



## tom37 (May 10, 2011)

Fantastic workmanship !!!!!

Do you load your chicken to one far end and use all racks to prevent cross contamination? 

And heres the big question.......

Any chance you would share your design ideas for your rotisserie arms that the selves hang from?

I would love to check out how you did the spider.


----------

